# New pond - in progress!



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Just wanted to share about my new pond that we are in the process of installing! (It'll be on hold for about a week though, since my bf smashed his finger pretty bad when moving the waterfall rocks....shoulda listened to me and wore gloves!)

Anyways, the pond was originally half the size and in our front yard, but any time we attempted to put goldfish in it, raccoons would eat them up in just a few days! So we finally decided to move it to the backyard where the raccoons won't come due to our 95lb pit bull on duty haha. 

We are going to have a couple koi eventually, but will start out with just goldfish until everything is finished. 

The pond is 3 1/2 ft deep, and 9 feet wide. Our new pump is on the way, of course the old one stops working properly right after we move the darn thing haha. We had to turn the motor thing inside it to get it running, so the water didnt just sit stagnant while we wait for the new one. 

Can't wait to get some fish in there! And can't wait to get some plants for it! Wish my bettas could all have a home like this!

Here's a pic of it right now.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hi there shannonpwns thanks for sharing the photo of your pond, I love it ! That would be a dream come true to have a pond like this. We have a nature made pond but a groundhog plugged it up and the people who lived here before tried blasting it but never could get it opened back up so the spring water would flow into it. So we cant have any fish in it but there are plenty of frogs which make me happy and sometimes ducks we swim in it. 

I bet your so excited to get it finished and put your fish in, be sure and keep us updated on how its going. Best of luck, its going to be beautiful !


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

My boyfriends finger has healed up mostly, so he got some more rocks moved last night. Still arranging the rocks around though, and he said he wants to re-do the left side because we're running out of large rocks haha. 

My pond plants should be here between today and Thursday, which ill be growing in a tub until the pond is ready. 

I ordered a pond water testing kit, thinking "I can use this in my aquariums too!" But it doesn't even come with the nitrate test, it comes with phosphate. Grr. 

Also, I noticed some mosquito larvae in the pond, the waterfall wasn't on for the first few days, so if those mosquito disk things don't work, guess ill have to drain and clean it once its done. Oh we'll, no big deal! And now I have some snacks for my bettas! 

The new 1/5 hp pump came yesterday, so we put that in last night and there's such a difference in water movement now! It pumps twice as much as the old pump per hour, the old pond was half this size btw. I also ordered a pond aeration system, which will help oxygenating the water in any "dead" spots. Hope that gets here soon, it shipped on Monday.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

pretty! Can't wait to see it once you have all the plants and fish moved in!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh and, Sorry about the clutter around it haha. That board on the right side is mainly to keep my dog from running up that dirt hill anymore, until I get it all planted. That was his favorite thing to do before the hole was finished. Last thing I want is dirt getting knocked into the water haha.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful pond. You have a 95 lb Pit Bull? That is a HUGE Pit.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

NeptunesMom said:


> Beautiful pond. You have a 95 lb Pit Bull? That is a HUGE Pit.


He's such a great dog. 



















Here's a video of him from a few years ago, before he was 10lbs overweight from people not listening to me and feeding him table scraps....(my 1/2 year old lol).

That's my sister and my niece and their Pomeranian in the video with him.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

What you going put in it

Rick


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Koi, and maybe a few goldfish. 

I'm thinking between 4 and 6 koi eventually. Gonna start out slow, once some goldfish get the pond cycled (when its done), then i can determine what my filtration can handle. Still waiting for my new bio balls to come in the mail to really get started.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

shannonpwns said:


> He's such a great dog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's a pond thread. But, I wanted to say he is beautiful too. I love Pits, I've just never seen one that big. My boyfriend is scared of them, so unfortunately I don't think I'll ever have one. He grew up in a family that doesn't understand animals, and doesn't understand that 1) a dog bite is usually the fault of the person and 2) all dogs have the ability to attack, and dogs that do attack, do it for a reason (either through bad owners, fear, etc...)


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you! Pits just aren't for some people...due to the media scaring everyone of them unfortunately. It is all in the way they are raised...they are, after all, just another dog breed. Which is what a lot of people tend to forget. I get hassled all the time about my dog, when I walk him, or take him to the dog park, or bring him to the pet store with me. But when people see him being walked by my 1 1/2 year old, they will usually stop to say hi lol.


----------

